# AJQ - cant find my EVAP N80 :(



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

hi
i have corrado 1990 bug TT AJQ engin inside
i cant find N80 
any one know wher is it ?
thanks a lot


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

N80 is an EVAP solenoid located on the passenger side of the engine bay. I'm guessing you're asking because you have a code for it. You have a swapped car and I highly doubt they swapped the EVAP system over. You need to talk to Unitronics to get the CEL deleted.

Again just a guess about what you're asking, sorry if I'm wrong!


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

I went to the garage and they did not find this part - so I asked -
Maybe you have a picture of the engine where it is???
I'm already looking for on Google and I could not find anything like that ..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A quick google search turned up:





















But like I said if you have swapped a 1.8T into a Corrado they wouldn't have swapped the EVAP system over.


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

First of all thanks a lot
Another thing - you say there is no EVAP system at my vehicle, that is always I will get the error of the N80 ???
can clear it ?!?!?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

no, have an ecu tuner modify your ecu, that will fix it.
unitronic was reccomended.
what language is your native one?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There is on sure fire way to know if you have the EVAP removed....Do you have the blue balls anywhere?








If not then you will need to have the tune to override the N80 because it will have improper flow.


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

I do not have this bottle .... Or any other bottle .... I'm from Israel ... I went to the workshop cars he did not find it, not knowing what to do. That's why I asked here can do something ...
This is a picture of my engine


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you should visit a VW Performance shop so they can take care of your issues. Where are you located? Maybe someone on here can recommend one.


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

Israel


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Dealer Informations

Tensai Tuning LLC
Mussafah Industrial Area M-26, Abu Dhabi
N / A, UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
UAE

Telephone: +97125502778
Email: [email protected] 

this seems to be the closest unitronic dealer to you according to their website. shoot them an email and see what they say.


----------

